# ASU Toronto



## Ironw (9 Aug 2008)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this but can't think of anywhere else so anyhoo...

I'm suppose to go pick up my KIT at ASU Toronto soon. But I'm afraid I misplaced the map with  the directions on it I was given.  Could Someone please give me the directions to get there thanks.

P.S I did do a search already to see if I could find any other topics and the only one I found it would seem that the answear was given in a  P.M so help would be appreciated thanks!


----------



## blacktriangle (9 Aug 2008)

Thanks to my sweet collation skills

ASU Toronto
LCol George Taylor Denison III Armoury
1 Yukon Lane 
Toronto, Ontario
M3K 0A1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denison_Armoury












Hows that?


----------



## Ironw (9 Aug 2008)

Thanks much! I did google earth it but i just typed in ASU toronto so I wasn't 100% sure if it was it...

anyways thanks alot  ;D


----------

